# Looking to move to USA



## Timc83 (Feb 28, 2011)

Was Wondering whether anyone could offer advice on relocating to America preferably California.

I know the route into America to live is extremely difficult and being a uk citizen can be very costly if not impossible!

My grandparents are us citizens living in new jersey and also my girlfriend was born in the states and has an American passport aswell as a British passport. Will either of these be able to help me in trying to move to the us to work?

Also I have been working in real estate for the past three years and would like to get into this profession in the us? 

Any help would be most appreciated!


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Timc83 said:


> Was Wondering whether anyone could offer advice on relocating to America preferably California.
> 
> I know the route into America to live is extremely difficult and being a uk citizen can be very costly if not impossible!
> 
> ...


The easiest way would be for you and your girlfriend to get married and then to apply for a green card. Also, are you a real estate broker? If so, you will need to be certified in the state you plan to live in. You might want to look into that as different states and/or counties have different rules.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Marriage will be the least difficult route. 
"Into real estate" can be a lot of things. What are you doing?


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

twostep said:


> Marriage will be the least difficult route.
> "Into real estate" can be a lot of things. What are you doing?


It might be an easy first step but it is not the right one. As I have been trying to get the paper work for my husband since OCt last year and I am American , married for 7 years with two kids own a property and still the red tape is incredible!! I think if you married for under 2 years u have trouble anyway


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Jen114 said:


> It might be an easy first step but it is not the right one. As I have been trying to get the paper work for my husband since OCt last year and I am American , married for 7 years with two kids own a property and still the red tape is incredible!! I think if you married for under 2 years u have trouble anyway


Processing time depends on individual circumstances. I am sorry to hear that your case is taking so long. It can go as quickly as six months and less.


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well ours should be clean cut and we have the approval we just have to get the tons of paper work together there is so much red tape. IRS docs, police conducts etcetc affidavit of support it's hectic


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Jen114 said:


> Well ours should be clean cut and we have the approval we just have to get the tons of paper work together there is so much red tape. IRS docs, police conducts etcetc affidavit of support it's hectic


Many of us here have gone through the same thing. You will live through it.


----------

